
How I hacked my apartment building - jcsnv
http://josecasanova.com/blog/how-i-hacked-my-apartment-building/
======
jeffmould
That's pretty cool although there is an enormous security issue with this. Now
anyone that sees the video and/or reads the post, can pretty easily (a quick
google search) determine where you live, and has free access to your building.
If I were a fellow tenant, I would probably be a little upset if I found out
that anyone could bypass the security of the building because of another
tenant hacking the phone system. One idea to increase security may be to have
to push a button on the keypad once the Twilio number answers to trigger a
different script.

~~~
jcsnv
Agreed! That is why I removed the hack after I posting. The current system
requires a pin.

Appreciate the feedback on the security issue!

~~~
jeffmould
It is a great idea though.

I have been known to lock myself out by accident so this would be very useful
for me. Many of those type systems have emergency codes (i.e. dial #0911 or
#9110) that will also automatically unlock the doors for the fire/police.

On the other hand, I could think of emergency or family uses where combined
with a PIN code something like this could allow emergency access to a family
member's apartment and also notify authorities at the same time. Or for a hack
to have the system notify authorities while entering the building without
alerting someone else.

